# Any bait shop in DC?



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

Is there anywhere i can get some fresh bait in the northern Va DC area? I need to pick up some for minows or something for fletchers.


----------



## surfnsam (Apr 28, 2008)

the one i know is in cheverly. cheverly sports fair if its still there, on 202.haven't been there in 20 years, but they were good.:fishing:


----------



## Amarie (Mar 19, 2009)

the store on 202 is definitly still there. but let it be known that when his bloodworm supplies get low he holds them for the folks he knows or he likes!
so if u start shopping there be really friendly even though he won't


----------



## Openboat (Oct 19, 2007)

If you call ahead, Fletchers may have them the day you are going. We did well the last two years using berkley gulp minnow grub and fishbites bloodworm.


----------



## glantier (Sep 12, 2006)

*New bait store near DC*

Address: 2210 Shadyside Ave Suitland, Md. 20746 (off of Suitland Rd.)

Hours: Monday – Thursday call in and special orders
Friday- Sunday 6:00 am – 6:00 pm

Telephone: (202) 378-6202

Opening Day: Thursay March 26, 2009


----------



## gpwf20c (Jul 9, 2008)

thankx guys


----------

